# Meridian 557 and Martin Logan Vista



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a pair of ML Vista, an Arcam FMJ C31 preamp and could get a good deal on one Meridian 557 amplifier.
Is there someone who knows how good this amplifier is? What kind of sound does it produce (warm, neutral, ...)?
Is there someone who knows if this amplifier would be a good match for my system?

Thanks !


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you wanting to replace the Arcam P1000? 

I would be very surprised if it would sound any different than the P1000. Both of those should be as neutral as neutral gets, otherwise they shouldn't be on the market at their prices.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, I'm thinking of selling my Arcam P1000 and replacing it with a better 2-channel amplifier (or integrated amplifier).
I really like the Arcam sound but I only use 3 channels (center and fronts) on the P1000, so it's overkill to keep it.

I've never heard any Meridian amplifier and the guy who is selling it unfortunately lives quite far from my town, so I can't really try it. It looks good on paper but I'm not sure :huh:


Anybody here who has tried/owned the Meridian 557? On Martin Logans?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Being we are so slim on ML users, have you checked over at the Martin Logan Club? Surely there is someone who has the Meridian with ML's.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

Nope but that's an excellent idea. Will try it !


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Be sure to let us know what you find out and your decision. :T


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

This is the answer I got so far in the ML Club:
_Well, I can tell your first hand on the Aerius i if that helps. The Meridian 557 is a very good amp for the money. It has tons of power and is less brittle sounding than the Bryston (of which I have had several) and gives a nice warm, but still fairly detailed presentation on these panels, which are sometimes a little too edgy in my opinion.
The Meridian isn't quite as transparent as some, but what it trades off in that area it makes up for in natural warmth.
I just sold my Meridian and replaced it with Monarchy SE-160's which really make these speakers perform in ways I couldn't imagine.

If you can get a good deal, the Meridian is still a very good amp._

Humm, tempting :daydream:


----------

